# Χρέωση επικυρωμένων μεταφράσεων



## Kalliana (Sep 8, 2008)

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω εάν γνωρίζει κανείς σας πόσο χρεώνουμε γενικά την επικύρωση μιας μετάφρασης. Κατανοώ ότι ο όρος "επικύρωση" σηκώνει συζήτηση και γνωρίζω τα σχετικά θέματα, αλλά η ερώτησή μου είναι καθαρά οικονομική. Για παράδειγμα, εάν μεταφράσω 1 πτυχίο, μια σελίδα και το επικυρώσω κιόλας, πόσο θα πρέπει να χρεώσω; Τόσα χρόνια στο χώρο, μια σφαιρική άποψη δεν έχω λάβει και είπα, ευκαιρία είναι :)
Επίσης, αν το πτυχίο αυτό έρχεται πακέτο με άλλες 2 σελίδες, π.χ. με περιγραφές μαθημάτων ή ας πούμε μια σφραγίδα από άλλον οργανισμό, θα τα χρεώναμε ξεχωριστά; 
Ρωτάω γιατί δεν έχει τύχει να πάω και ποτέ σε δικηγόρο για κάποια επικύρωση, που θεωρώ ότι η τιμή θα ήταν παρεμφερής. (μη γελάτε, σοβαρά δεν ξέρω!!)
Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Katerina_A (Sep 8, 2008)

Καλησπέρα. Προσωπικά, τις σπάνιες φορές που μου ζητάνε έντυπη τη μετάφραση (στο 99% των περιπτώσεων η δουλειά μου παραμένει σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή), την επικύρωση δεν τη χρεώνω επιπλέον.
Αλλά ας μη σε πάρω στο λαιμό μου με το 1% της δραστηριότητάς μου στο συγκεκριμένο πεδίο... Περίμενε να περάσει κανένας συνάδελφος με περισσότερη τριβή στο θέμα.

Έδιτ: Συγγνώμη, όταν λες "επικύρωση από άλλον οργανισμό", τι εννοείς; Επικύρωση από δικηγόρο, προξενική αρχή, κ.λπ.;


----------



## Aeliane (Sep 8, 2008)

Η επικύρωση γίνεται σε κάθε αυτοτελή ενότητα εγγράφων π.χ. αν είναι ένα συμβόλαιο ή μια τεχνική προδιαγραφή ο δικηγόρος θα βάλει μια σφραγίδα στη μετάφραση, ανεξάρτητα από πόσες σελίδες είναι, το πτυχίο θα πάρει μία, οι άλλες δύο σελίδες, αν είναι συνεχόμενο κείμενο θα πάρουν μία, διαφορετικά από μια σφραγίδα η καθεμιά.
Όσο για τη χρέωση, εξαρτάται από το πόσα ζητάει ο δικηγόρος από τον μεταφραστή και πόσα χρεώνει ο μεταφραστής στον πελάτη. Αυτό μπορείς να το μάθεις με ένα τηλεφώνημα σε δικηγόρο.
Αύριο το πρωί που θα είμαι στο γραφείο, μπορώ να σου πω τιμές επικύρωσης από διάφορα μεταφραστικά γραφεία.


----------



## Aeliane (Sep 9, 2008)

Καλημέρα. Όπως σου είπα χθες, για επικύρωση από δικηγόρο ένας μεταφραστής παίρνει 10-20€ ανά ενότητα, άλλοτε πάλι 20% του κόστους της μετάφρασης σε πολυσέλιδη δουλειά. Δικηγόρος ανεξάρτητος μπορεί να ζητήσει και 30-35€ για μια σελίδα. 
Εμένα γνωστή μου δικηγόρος μου ζήτησε να αγοράσω τα επικυρόσημα που κόστιζαν λιγότερο από 5€ και δεν με χρέωσε τίποτε.
Με λίγα λόγια, βρες δικό σου δικηγόρο και χρέωσε όσα θέλεις.


----------



## Kalliana (Sep 11, 2008)

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Δεν με ενδιαφέρει η μετάφραση να γίνεται μέσω δικηγόρου, αλλά απευθείας σε επαφή με τον ενδιαφερόμενο. Συνεργάζομαι με άτομα που θέλουν να φύγουν στο εξωτερικό για διάφορους λόγους και σε διάφορες υπηρεσίες στο εξωτερικό δεν τους κάνουν οι μεταφράσεις από δικηγόρο, θέλουν από πιστοποιημένους μεταφραστές μόνο (που είναι και το λογικότερο). Οπότε θεωρώ ότι τα 20 ευρώ είναι μια καλή τιμή για μία σελίδα μετάφρασης-επικύρωσης. Αλλιώς, πιστεύω θα πρέπει να χρεώνω με τη λέξη + ένα ποσό (π.χ. 10 ευρώ) για την επικύρωση (όπως οι δικηγόροι αλλά οικονομικότερα...). Όπως επίσης, εάν δεν κάνω εγώ τη μετάφραση, αλλά απλά τη δω και την επικυρώσω, πάλι τα 20 ευρώ μου φαίνονται καλά, κάτι σαν ελάχιστη χρέωση.
Ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σας!


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 11, 2008)

Παιδιά,

συγγνώμη, αλλά δεν μπορούμε να χρεώνουμε για μεταφράσεις που υπογράφουμε/επικυρώνουμε το ίδιο με μια απλή ανυπόγραφη μετάφραση. Έτσι είναι σαν να λέμε ότι:

1. τα πτυχία μας δεν έχουν την παραμικρή αξία
2. η ευθύνη που αναλαμβάνουμε για την επικύρωση της μετάφρασης είναι μηδενική. Σας διαβεβαιώ πως δεν είναι. 

Θα χρέωνα τουλάχιστον όσο ένας δικηγόρος ή το ΥΠΕΞ . 
http://www.mfa.gr/www.mfa.gr/el-GR/Services/Citizens/Interpret_Service/


----------



## Kalliana (Sep 12, 2008)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω το πρόβλημα. Δηλαδή για μία σελίδα είναι κακή η ελάχιστη χρέωση των 20 ευρώ είτε έκανα είτε δεν έκανα τη μετάφραση; Ίσως βέβαια θα πρέπει να σκεφτώ διάφορες βαθμίδες κοστολόγησης, αν για παράδειγμα το κείμενο αποτελείται από 5 σελίδες τριών γραμμών το καθένα ή αν πρόκειται να επικυρώσω 30 σελίδες χωρίς να έχω κάνει τη μετάφραση, γιατί τότε το κόστος θα φτάνει στα ύψη. 
Εγώ δεν θα χρέωνα ποτέ 8,5 ευρώ τη σελίδα όπως βλέπω ότι χρεώνουν την κατηγορία Α στο Υπ.Εξ. Το θεωρώ πολύ λίγο ακόμη και για το χρόνο που θα μου πάρει. Κι εξαρτάται πάντα και για ποιον κάνω τη δουλειά.
Εντάξει θέλει σκέψη ακόμη, αλλά ως βάση πιστεύω η λογική μου είναι σωστή. Εκτός κι εάν δεν κατάλαβα το σχόλιό σου :)


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 12, 2008)

Το μόνο που είπα είναι ότι πρέπει να χρεώνουμε ΚΑΙ την επικύρωση, όχι μόνο τη μετάφραση και μάλιστα γερά. Αυτό. :)

Υ.Γ. Αν δεν την έκανες τη μετάφραση, τα 20 ευρώπουλα είναι πολύ καλά. Από την άλλη, πρέπει να σκεφτεί κανείς και τον ανταγωνισμό. Όπως πολύ σωστά είπες, το ΥΠΕΞ χρεώνει 8,5 ευρώ...


----------



## Kalliana (Sep 12, 2008)

Καλή σκέψη :) I'll keep that in mind! Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Palavra (Sep 12, 2008)

Εγώ νομίζω ότι πρέπει να ληφθεί υπόψη κυρίως η τιμή του δικηγόρου, γιατί το ΥΠΕΞ είναι συνήθως τελευταίο στη λίστα του πελάτη για τις μεταφράσεις, πρώτον επειδή αργεί χαρακτηριστικά (το γρήγορο για μετάφραση π.χ. 5 αραιογραμμένων σελίδων είναι 1 βδομάδα και νομίζω με διπλή χρέωση) και δεύτερον επειδή κάποιες φορές δε φημίζεται για την παραγωγή καλών μεταφράσεων (θυμάμαι για παράδειγμα όταν ήμουν φοιτήτρια στη Γαλλία που μας είχαν μεταφράσει τα πιστοποιητικά ξένων γλωσσών ως «βεβαιώσεις» και τρέχαμε να αποδείξουμε στους Γάλλους ότι δεν είμαστε ελέφαντες).


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 12, 2008)

Palavra said:


> επειδή κάποιες φορές δε φημίζεται για την παραγωγή καλών μεταφράσεων (θυμάμαι για παράδειγμα όταν ήμουν φοιτήτρια στη Γαλλία που μας είχαν μεταφράσει τα πιστοποιητικά ξένων γλωσσών ως «βεβαιώσεις» και τρέχαμε να αποδείξουμε στους Γάλλους ότι δεν είμαστε ελέφαντες).



Καλά, αυτό πέστο ξανά. Θυμάμαι όταν είχα μεταφράσει την αναλυτική μου βαθμολογία (από το μεταφραστικό παρακαλώ), τράβαγα τα μαλλιά μου. Το μεταφραστικό του ΥΠΕΞ δεν μπορούσε να μεταφράσει σωστά το μεταφραστικό!!!

Ωραία διαφήμιση όταν κάνεις αιτήσεις για μεταπτυχιακά και δουλειές στο εξωτερικό, ε;


----------



## Kalliana (Sep 12, 2008)

Δεν το συζητάω....Welcome to the Greece κ.λπ...
Πιστεύω κι εγώ ότι η τιμή του δικηγόρου είναι πιο αντιπροσωπευτική αν και μεταξύ μας θα βγάζαμε καλύτερη πολιτική, σίγουρα.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 12, 2012)

Καλημέρα,

σχετικά με τις επικυρώσεις μεταφράσεων από δικηγόρους, θα ήθελα να προσθέσω τα παρακάτω, και διορθώνετε κατά βούληση:

Η επικύρωση μιας μετάφρασης αμείβεται ανά έγγραφο. Τα επικυρώσημα κοστίζουν σήμερα 2€. Ωστόσο, η αμοιβή του δικηγόρου ποικίλλει, από πάγια χρέωση (π.χ. 10€ ανά έγγραφο) έως ποσοστό επί του συνολικού κόστους της μετάφρασης, όταν το έγγραφο είναι πολυσέλιδο. 

Αυτό που πρέπει να λαμβάνεται υπόψη είναι ότι όταν ένας δικηγόρος επικυρώνει τη μετάφραση ενός εγγράφου, τεκμαίρεται ότι το πράττει για γλώσσα την οποία γνωρίζει. Επίσης, ένας δικηγόρος δεν επιτρέπεται να επικυρώνει μεταφράσεις που έχουν εκπονηθεί από τρίτους, και όχι από τον ίδιο, όπως βλέπουμε σε αυτό το Πόρισμα του Συνηγόρου του Πολίτη.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 21, 2015)

To Βρετανικό Συμβούλιο χρεώνει την επικύρωση 16€ ανά πακέτο εγγράφων (πολυσέλιδο έγγραφο ή πολλά έγγραφα μαζί)· στη μία σελίδα η επικύρωση περιλαμβάνεται στην τιμή της μετάφρασης: http://www.britishcouncil.gr/study-uk/translation-verification


----------



## marinap (Jul 3, 2017)

Kalliana said:


> Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω εάν γνωρίζει κανείς σας πόσο χρεώνουμε γενικά την επικύρωση μιας μετάφρασης. Κατανοώ ότι ο όρος "επικύρωση" σηκώνει συζήτηση και γνωρίζω τα σχετικά θέματα, αλλά η ερώτησή μου είναι καθαρά οικονομική. Για παράδειγμα, εάν μεταφράσω 1 πτυχίο, μια σελίδα και το επικυρώσω κιόλας, πόσο θα πρέπει να χρεώσω; Τόσα χρόνια στο χώρο, μια σφαιρική άποψη δεν έχω λάβει και είπα, ευκαιρία είναι :)
> Επίσης, αν το πτυχίο αυτό έρχεται πακέτο με άλλες 2 σελίδες, π.χ. με περιγραφές μαθημάτων ή ας πούμε μια σφραγίδα από άλλον οργανισμό, θα τα χρεώναμε ξεχωριστά;
> Ρωτάω γιατί δεν έχει τύχει να πάω και ποτέ σε δικηγόρο για κάποια επικύρωση, που θεωρώ ότι η τιμή θα ήταν παρεμφερής. (μη γελάτε, σοβαρά δεν ξέρω!!)
> Ευχαριστώ!



Καλησπέρα, από ότι γνωρίζω η επικύρωση απο δικηγόρο κοστίζει περίπου 10€. Όσο για τη μετάφραση των εγγράφων, πχ ενός μονοσέλιδου πτυχίου, περίπου χρεώνουν 25€ μαζί με την επικύρωση και για κάθε επόμενη 10€. Εγώ πήγα σε ένα μεταφραστικό κέντρο στη Θεσσαλονίκη και με εξυπηρέτησαν πάρα πολύ καλά. δεν χρειάστηκε καν να πάω από εκεί, όλα έγιναν ηλεκτρονικά.
[Mod: για περισσότερες πληροφορίες, απευθυνθείτε στο μέλος με π.μ. :)]


----------



## Palavra (Jul 3, 2017)

Να σημειώσουμε ότι οι τιμές ποικίλλουν, καθώς και ότι πλέον δεν γίνονται από την Ελληνική Διοίκηση δεκτές μόνο οι μεταφράσεις των δικηγόρων, αλλά και των αποφοίτων του ΤΞΓΜΔ. Επίσης, τα επικυρώσημα έχουν καταργηθεί.


----------



## diki (Oct 29, 2017)

Επειδή έχει τύχει να επιστραφούν στους αποστολείς μεταφρασμένα κείμενα από υπηρεσίες του Ελληνικού δημοσίου, σας ενημερώνω ότι : Τα ξενόγλωσσα πιστοποιητικά πρέπει να είναι μεταφρασμένα από τη μεταφραστική Υπηρεσία του Ελληνικού Υπουργείου Εξωτερικών ή την αντίστοιχη Ελληνική προξενική αρχή της χώρας έκδοσης του πιστοποιητικού, ή από Έλληνα δικηγόρο, ή από πτυχιούχο μεταφραστή του τμήματος Ξένων Γλωσσών, Μετάφρασης και Διερμηνείας του Ιονίου Πανεπιστημίου και όχι από μεταφραστικά γραφεία.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 30, 2017)

Νόμιζα ότι τα μεταφραστικά γραφεία συνεργάζονται με κάποιον δικηγόρο ή με απόφοιτο του Ιονίου ο οποίος και επικυρώνει τα έγγραφα. Υπάρχει και κάποιου είδους "επικύρωση μεταφραστικών γραφείων" που δεν συνδέεται ούτε με δικηγόρο ούτε με απόφοιτο του Ιονίου; Αν ναι, πώς αποκτούν τα γραφεία το δικαίωμα να επικυρώνουν;


----------



## Palavra (Oct 30, 2017)

Από τους κανόνες του φόρουμ: 
Surprisingly, we do not approve of spam.
The forum does not disapprove of links to personal blogs or web sites when they are added by active members who have already made their contribution to the community and may even turn a blind eye to the odd misbehaviour. We do not, however, take kindly to new members who obviously subscribe solely in order to add an advertisement or a link to a controversial web page whose content would not normally fall within the linguistic interests of the forum’s members. Such messages may well be considered as spam and moderators will erase links or even entire messages and will even go as far as to ban spamming members for indeterminate periods of time. ​http://lexilogia.gr/forum/faq.php


----------

